# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Virtualisation > [SOLVED] Uninstall VMware Player

## emoguitarist06

Please read this post to understand my problem:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8558892

Basically I haven't been successful in removing VMware player 3.0

How do I do it?

----------


## fjgaude

It's in the Help file of a running Player, at a command line:



```
vmware-installer -u vmware-player
```

Answer the question: Yes.

----------


## emoguitarist06

> It's in the Help file of a running Player, at a command line:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> vmware-installer -u vmware-player
> ```
> 
> Answer the question: Yes.


I love you!

Thank You!

----------


## baldeante

Thanks fjgaude ... and Thank Google that took me over here  :Very Happy:

----------


## kniwor

This was useful. Thanks.

----------


## ampc

It helped me too. Thank you all.

----------


## xardic

I wrote the code as you say


vmware-installer -u vmware-player

but what ubuntu response is ?


root access is required for the operations you have chosen

----------


## fjgaude

> I wrote the code as you say
> 
> vmware-installer -u vmware-player
> 
> but what ubuntu response is ?
> 
> root access is required for the operations you have chosen


Here use this in a terminal, and enter your password when prompted:



```
sudo vmware-installer -u vmware-player
```

----------


## sri4985

thank u very much.

----------


## talzz2

Thank you for this, it really helped..

----------


## wquiles

Thanks as well - very helpful!

----------


## another_sam

sudo vmware-installer -u vmware-player

perfect!! thanks.

----------


## mohamed_en

Thanks for that post and replies solution helped me alot

----------


## nothingspecial

Old Thread.

Closed.

----------

